# Eyeliner Techniques



## laceface (Nov 5, 2009)

I seem to have the hardest time applying all methods (pencil, gel & liquid) of *upper* eyeliner on my clients. Do you have any tips for applying eyeliner on OTHERS? Any particular eyeliner products that helped you apply eyeliner on your clients?


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 5, 2009)

that just takes practice.. but some suggestions 

if you're using a pencil
1. sharpen the pencil
2. using the edge of the pencil just try to draw over the lash line .. don't even worry about winging at this point
3. take an angle brush and either wipe it on the pencil or a shadow close to the pencil color and set the pencil .. using the angle brush to extend the wing if you so choose. even if you don't extend the wing that angle brush will allow you to set that liner and clean up the line. 
4 use a q tip to clean up edges....

I don't know of any products that are silver bullets.... just takes practice


----------



## naijapretty (Nov 5, 2009)

This is one method, from MUD's textbook and it's pretty nifty:

"Eyeliner should be applied to the eye open, not closed. With the eye closed, ths skin may be pulled too tightly. When the eye is open, the eyeliner will not be smooth or even, so do  not pull the eyelid as this will distort the shape of the eye, making application uneven. If it is necessary to pull the lid taut, do so by lifting the brow.
Have model look down during application. When applying eyeliner to inside corner of eye near the tear duct, the model should look in the opposite direction, towards the outer corner. When applying liner to the outer corner, the model should look in towards the tear duct. This will keep the lid accesible and taut." 

I've done it a few times and it's works. It need practise though. I'll try and pull a video where this method has been demonstrated.


----------



## laceface (Nov 5, 2009)

A video would be very helpful. Thank you so much!! The text helped a lot too!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 6, 2009)

YouTube - the REAL makeup show w/ Shawnelle Prestidge episode 6 "eye lining" (PART 1 OF 2)

YouTube - the REAL makeup show w/ Shawnelle Prestidge episode 6 "eye lining" (PART 2 OF 2)


----------



## laceface (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting the videos, however it was very basic. I'm excellent at applying eyeliner to myself, it's just more exclusively applying on other people. I was basically looking for just tips & tricks.


----------

